# Maglite d cell upgrades, want to ignite paper..



## Skinz0021 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been lurking here a couple years. Just dropped a malkoff in my 4D. Ordered a glass lens, smo & mop for builds. Going to get a borofloat to have on hand. My question is, what do i need to do to make this 6D light paper? Been looking at ROP high and similar bulbs. I can fab up a brass heatsink to mount a ceramic bi-pin pretty easy. I have tried looking through old threads. I want to burn paper. Its that simple, give me the easiest way to do this...


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 4, 2013)

You can burn paper easily with a ROP high bulb... With bipin adapter you can also run the 5761 bulb that is more powerfull than the ROP.. 

you will need nimh batteries (6x) pyrex lens and alluminium reflector :thumbsup:


----------



## Gtamazing (Apr 4, 2013)

Skinz0021 said:


> I have been lurking here a couple years. Just dropped a malkoff in my 4D. Ordered a glass lens, smo & mop for builds. Going to get a borofloat to have on hand. My question is, what do i need to do to make this 6D light paper? Been looking at ROP high and similar bulbs. I can fab up a brass heatsink to mount a ceramic bi-pin pretty easy. I have tried looking through old threads.* I want to burn paper. Its that simple,* give me the easiest way to do this...



I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ordered smo & mop last night, as well as a glass and borofloat lens. Looks like bulbs and batts are next. It was pretty beat up, so i sandblasted and then hit it with scotch brite. Liking the brushed aluminum look for now. Good chance it may get powder coated matte black. Trying to think of something cool to do on the lathe with the head and body...





*
You have had over two weeks to comply with my PMed request to resize your images - Norm

there are meds for that, my bad dude! All my new pics are thumbnails didnt realize there were still problems......BTW, just saw your PM..

*


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 4, 2013)

Why stop at paper? How about wood, cook bacon and eggs, make an aluminum can smoke, feel the heat from 10 feet away, destroy another flashlight... Literally! 

Don't settle for less, go all the way and make a real fire starter. You can make an ROP out of a 2c anyways. You'll only be able to smoke newspaper with an ROP 

Here's my 6d 64657





look at the size difference, left to right ROP high, 1185, 64623, 64657 





All you need is 7 imr 26500, Kui socket, smooth aluminum reflector, high temp lense, and a high current switch that you can find at radio shack. You can find all the information for the build and switch modding from Mr artillery's build which is #2 on lux Luthers most powerful mag mods list. 

After checking lux Luthers list, in found out that I should of been using 64656 instead of 64657  oh well, it's ordered.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 4, 2013)

Btw here is some videos of mine burning cardboard and another flashlight 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inrQ4eZdyMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaO2Yq8pvs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 4, 2013)

That thing is SICK! Will the socket from fivemega work?


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 4, 2013)

How do you wire up the 7 26500s? I should be able to handle the rest...


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 5, 2013)

Man that 4d looks nice!

I think you don't need to wire up batteries.. just use a pipe of the rigjt diameter to prevent rattling..


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 5, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> Man that 4d looks nice!
> 
> I think you don't need to wire up batteries.. just use a pipe of the right diameter to prevent rattling..



just wondering what 4D?? the only two pics of lights in this thread are both 6D..


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 6, 2013)

Skinz0021 said:


> just wondering what 4D?? the only two pics of lights in this thread are both 6D..



sorry.. I don't know why i wrote 4D...:fail:


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 11, 2013)

Playing on the lathe a little this afternoon

*
You have had over two weeks to comply with my PMed request to resize your images - Norm

pics are fixed!!!!!!!!!!!5-23-13*


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's awesome. I've been wanting a lathe.


----------



## las3r (Apr 12, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> Btw here is some videos of mine burning cardboard and another flashlight
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inrQ4eZdyMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaO2Yq8pvs&feature=youtube_gdata_player



do u have a build thread on your burning light


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mrartillery does. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267038 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278201 

These 2 links should git-r-done!
I utilize the stock mag head


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is the head painted. On my gunmetal 4d with kai mop, hd glass & malkoff.


----------



## Norm (Apr 25, 2013)

Skinz0021 Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## fivemega (Apr 25, 2013)

Skinz0021 said:


> Maglite d cell upgrades, want to ignite paper..





Skinz0021 said:


> On my gunmetal 4d with kai mop, hd glass & malkoff.



*And it will ignite paper?*


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think he forgot to mention his flint tipped strike bezel


----------



## Skinz0021 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not yet. The 6D should when its finished. Waiting on cells and bulbs. The 4d was never intended to light paper. Just be bright with good run time.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 26, 2013)

if you put 2-3 tripples xpg with narrow optics, into mag head, and drive them at 1,5a each it will also burn papaer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEv7oTl3S5I

but not as easy as hotwire


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 26, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> if you put 2-3 tripples xpg with narrow optics, into mag head, and drive them at 1,5a each it will also burn papaer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEv7oTl3S5I
> 
> but not as easy as hotwire


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 6, 2013)

Switch is done. Cells are here. Found some conduit for the tube, so the batteries will be secure. 
Started on the socket holder


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 7, 2013)

Ok im confused... Hooked everything up and get 24+ volts at socket but nothing out of bulbs.
dont know what the problem is. Ground is drilled/tapped on the aluminum adapter, annodizing has been removed from inside of tube with a cylinder hone. Im not familiar with these bulbs but shouldnt they glow even if batteries were weak? Im still new to modding so i dont know what else to check.


----------



## Chodes (May 9, 2013)

What bulb? What cells?


----------



## mesa232323 (May 9, 2013)

Jo


Skinz0021 said:


> Ok im confused... Hooked everything up and get 24+ volts at socket but nothing out of bulbs.
> dont know what the problem is. Ground is drilled/tapped on the aluminum adapter, annodizing has been removed from inside of tube with a cylinder hone. Im not familiar with these bulbs but shouldnt they glow even if batteries were weak? Im still new to modding so i dont know what else to check.



Protection circuits are tripping on the batteries or your bulb has been flashed. Grab your voltmeter and Check for continuity on the bulb to find a break.


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 9, 2013)

64656 bulb, xeno 26500 cells. These cells wont reach full charge on my nitecore i4. Even after 4-6 hours.. I get 25+ volts at socket but put the bulb in...nothing. I did hook up a spare socket with bulb to just the cells in conduit, just a spark on the wires from socket-nothing from bulb. 

Hooked up socket to 20V lithium drill battery and light works...hooked up base and switch from the maglite to 20V lithium drill battery, works great...

even though the socket in the mag housing gets 25+ volts, i dont think the cells are working properly. 

I think i need to try and cells back and get good ones.. 

I have already had problems with the seller of the cells but at this point everything else is checking out..only cells that seem to be the issue!


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 9, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> Jo
> 
> Protection circuits are tripping on the batteries or your bulb has been flashed. Grab your voltmeter and Check for continuity on the bulb to find a break.



Bulb didnt flash, we hooked it up to a drill battery and worked just fine. We thought ground at first but now im set on cells being junk since they wont reach a full charge and wont power bulb in socket only without all other variables. I didnt even get the cells i ordered because they were out of stock although still listed as in stock ready to ship...


----------



## Chodes (May 10, 2013)

The only xeno 26500 cells I can find are either 7200mAh or around 8000mAh.
They are Lithium Thionyl Chloride (LiSOCl2). Non rechargeable.
The fact the have such huge capacity is an instant indicator they won't be high current cpaable.

Are those the cells you have?
They are suitable for low power applications only.

"This Size C ER26500 Lithium Thionyl Chloride battery is ideal for and widely used in utility metering, alarms and security devices, memory back-up, tracking Systems, SART and EPIRB devices and many others"


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 11, 2013)

Yes it seems i wasted money on the wrong cells. I will order the right ones now that i know more about them. Atleast it seems it will be as easy as dropping in the cells when they arrive. I can clean up some of my other parts as well. Get the fit and finish of everything a little nicer.


----------



## Skinz0021 (May 28, 2013)

Its alive!!! Finally got the correct efest cells from hong kong! 

Pic of cells with pennies for conductors



Cells in conduit



Machined socket holder



beamshot of malkoff led 4d(from deck)





same bush from osram incan dominator




cant wait to charge cell and get some distance!


----------



## brisco (Aug 27, 2015)

Is anyone able to tell me where I can get these parts? I want to do this. I have 2 6 D mags wanting this. Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## brisco (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone at all? I need the socket holder.


----------



## brisco (Jun 22, 2016)

Someone still has to have something available.


----------



## light-modder (Jun 22, 2016)

I believe Fivemega has some bi-pin sockets available that fit the mag d.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 22, 2016)

brisco said:


> Is anyone able to tell me where I can get these parts?


*Which part you are looking for?
What size of your M*g "D" plan to upgrade?
There are many different option for each of 2D, 3D, 4D, 5D and 6D*


----------



## brisco (Jun 22, 2016)

6d. Bi pin lamp holder.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 22, 2016)

brisco said:


> 6d. Bi pin lamp holder.


*You can power up an Osram 64458 with this socket using 5 IMR 32650 or 26650
It is obvious that you will need an aluminum reflector and Borofloat Pyrex glass lens.*


----------

